# Need Quotes on Vintage Equipment



## Fliko (Jun 13, 2009)

Hey, I'm selling some vintage equipment and I was wondering if anyone could give me a quote on the equipment. I've used the CollectiBlend site to find some of the prices, but they seem a little high and I was wondering if anyone could give some insight. I will be selling them to a local camera collector (Who I have known for about a year.). 

Cameras:
Pentax Zoom- 105-R - 230$
Pentax Auto 110 with Flash and Lenses kit - 100$
Olympus OM-1 - 130$

Lenses:
EMC 500mm f/8, Made in Japan
Tamron 80-210mm F/3.8-4
Olympus Zuiko 50mm MC Auto-S F/1.8
Tamron SP 28-80mm 1:3.5-4.2 CF

Other:
Tamron Multi-coated Auto Tele Converter
Olympus Winder 2
Vivitar 1800 Flash
Sunpak Auto 266 D

All equipment is in fairly mint condition and working, I have all the old instruction manuals, but none of the boxes the equipment came in. They do include carrying cases however.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 13, 2009)

I would research also eBay, especially sold items. Collectiblend does price cameras fairly but they must be in like new or mint condition.


----------



## Fliko (Jun 14, 2009)

Everything was pretty much floating around 20$ on Ebay, with some spastic prices jumping up to 300$


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 14, 2009)

Fliko said:


> Everything was pretty much floating around 20$ on Ebay, with some spastic prices jumping up to 300$



Yep. Pretty much so.


----------



## compur (Jun 15, 2009)

Fliko said:


> Pentax Zoom- 105-R - 230$



I think you mean $2.30


----------

